

Jack Dorsey (Twitter): This is how you realize your ideas. - jrnkntl
http://www.vimeo.com/11712774

======
danielnicollet
This is good. I agree that recognizing luck (one of his 3 ideas here) in its
random occurrence and its ability to multiply your efforts is key to
entrepreneurship. It's a different way of saying that timing has to be right
but with an added notion that the conjuncture needs to be not only favorable
but so favorable that circumstances will naturally multiply your efforts. Jack
obviously figured out how to turn simple concepts into great software. Thanks.

